
Ask HN: Which do you prefer: org-mode or Taskwarrior? - ywecur
I&#x27;m currently using Omnifocus for my [GTD](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Getting_Things_Done) needs, but I&#x27;d much prefer using a FOSS alternative.<p>If you&#x27;re using either: How does your workflow look? Why is your system good for you?
======
db48x
I use org-mode for keeping track of invoices. I make them each a task, and
give the tasks states such as FUTURE/INVOICED/PAID/LATE/RECEIPT; this makes it
quite hard to lose anything.

The data for each invoice is kept in an org-mode radio table, and the invoice
itself is generated from a org-mode source blocks. I "call" the invoice source
block to generate the invoice, which is usually text but is occasionally LaTeX
when the client really insists that they need a PDF. This result goes into a
collapsible drawer, and I can easily save it out to a separate file. In fact,
when the result is LaTeX it's possible for org-mode to process it into a pdf
directly, although there are some quirks to be aware of there.

On the other hand, I don't use org-mode for keeping track of normal tasks
much.

------
cpro
I found all of them to be too complex. I built my own editor plugin and
command line tool that is super simple. The basic idea is to spend less time
organizing tasks and more time completing tasks.

[https://github.com/prophittcorey/vim-t](https://github.com/prophittcorey/vim-t)
[https://github.com/prophittcorey/t.rb](https://github.com/prophittcorey/t.rb)

------
nas
I currently use Workflowy. It is not FOSS but it is has some nice features. It
syncs between devices, has a decent mobile client, works offline, seems to
have a good developer, doesn't cost an unreasonable amount, has pretty good
multi-user features.

------
SEJeff
Taskwarrior. Reason: I use vim :)

~~~
ywecur
Fair enough :)

So how does your workflow look? Do you use GTD or some other system? Have you
ever looked at alternatives and compared them?

~~~
SEJeff
Not really. I keep it as a backlog of shite to do and prioritize it all maybe
once every few weeks. Pop a task off the stack, and push stuff into the
bottom.

It is like a single person not really but kind of agile workflow. Works well
enough.

------
thecrumb
How is Taskwarrior different than todo.txt

~~~
ywecur
Never heard of it. Are you a user?

